# Coding for discharges?



## MargieT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm fairly new at coding, Question can I code and bill for a hospital discharge either post surgical or medical patient? I have done this is the past and was recently told that I was unbuldling. Can someone help me with this. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike Greer (Sep 10, 2007)

If surgery was done, the discharge is included. no bill.
If surgery was not done (no global).. bill for discharge

Thats what I was told
Mike


----------

